# If you guys are pro...



## Strider (Jul 31, 2015)

This makes him the mage of turning? :DD
https://www.facebook.com/ilovewoodwork/videos/vb.1495579170729225/1629591770661297/?type=2&theater


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 31, 2015)

Old school!


----------



## Strider (Jul 31, 2015)

Being a heavyweight as I am (likely to hobbits), the first few strikes would repel me to trough the wall lol!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Love the that facial expression during the early roughout phase...


----------



## TimR (Jul 31, 2015)

Is it just me, or does this thing look like it's ready to fly out of the lathe? That death grip while roughing...whew!


----------



## Strider (Jul 31, 2015)

How did they put it on the lathe in the first place?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 31, 2015)

That looked like a fatality waiting to happen....... His tool rest is all bent up from the stress, and I can't believe how fast he was spinning that thing to start with. Did you see how it kept tripping out in the beginning?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 31, 2015)

I always used to wonder if the axis of stupidity goes all the way around and meets the axis of genius on the other side.

Thanks to this video, I now know that it doesn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Some people have juevos. This guy is plain old crazy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 31, 2015)

Makes me wonder if any of the responses here would change after watching this fella.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Nope (and I just voted so), I wouldn't dare. Know why? That is spindle turning. I don't do spindle turning.  But seriously, I don't think I'd have any interest for the sheer fact that I have desire to get beat up THAT much. 28" bowls do that enough for me. And sometimes (depending on the wood...burl), a 15" can do the job of kicking my butt. I've left some cherry burl bowls thicker than I wanted to simply because I was sick of gettin' kicked around. These guys, albeit talented, are simply nuts!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like loads of fun!!


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 31, 2015)

He knew there was no sense in wearing a face shield. It wouldn't have helped.  Looked liked a great opportunity to do some turquoise inlay.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't know much about turning, but I know he's either got a huge pair of brass ones or is just bat-crap crazy! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Aug 1, 2015)

I think his sanity wobbles out of reality just like that log turns

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------

